# My 2007 bear mount



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Somebody on another thread asked to see pics of my mount when I got it back, so here ya go. 



















I couldnt decide on this mount or getting a rug. I was very happy with the way this turned out. It definetly looks a lot better in person than it does in a pic.

Ryan


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

nice mount like the wood makes it look like its walking very nice


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Very nice mount. 

A rug is just as expensive as a mount and just doesn't look as good as a mount in my opinion. You made a great choice in that mount.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey that looks familiar!! This is mine!!


----------



## Hood (Dec 25, 2007)

That was me asking to see the mount.

I think it looks great! I've been trying to decide on a mount and think that they look better than a rug. Most of the time the rug is put on the wall and it just doesn't look as good to me. If you leave it on the floor, it will most likely get ruined. So I've been leaning towards a mount.

Anyway, they both look great! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

Very nice,good choice, going with the mount...


----------



## BigPat0429 (Mar 8, 2008)

If I ever get lucky enough, I will definitely go with the mount as opposed to the rug. Nice job.


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

nice bear!!! AWSOME mount!!! Who did the work?


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks Great!
They are alot better than rugs!


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

Mounts look great..what is the mount called...mine is called a 3/4 charging mount. Are the eyes closed on those mounts, and what is it called. I like the look of having some wood by the front feet. I shot this bear in 2006. The friend who mounted it h ad only done one other bear. It was his own. He did a excellent job. Your mounts look more like the real picture that is in my head from when I killed it. People ask me if it had mouth open and swatting like that. I have to say NO. 
Great pics
Hoping to draw with my son in 2010. It will be his turn.

I have a pic in gallery trying to figure out how to post one to this thread any help would be ccol.

BZ


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice mounts guys.
I have a full body bear mount, and a bear rug.
I like the bear rug also.
It is kind of nostalgic, or a traditional way of preserving your bear.


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

Both of those mounts are very nice.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Racks of Spring Lake did mine. 

Its a standard 3/4 mount. The only thing I had done different than most was instead of the bears right paw swiping to the left, I had him make it straight just like it was taking a step.

Connell, Great looking bear. Looks quite a bit heavier than mine. Mine dressed out at 181#

Ryan


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

He was 260 lbs..


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Both mounts look very nice. I have the same mount for my 2nd bear. It had a nice blaze V on his chest so a 1/2 mount was the way to go. I like to see black bear mounts done without the open mouth snarling effect. Only becuase they are not normally that agressive.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Very nice, both mounts. I hope to score with the rest of the rat-pack going up to Hanks the first week..:lol:


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

those are both real nice mounts...i have the exact same mount with my 06 bear and i love it!they look so nice,
tjstebb


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW!

Those are great looking mounts. The only time I've seen a bear in the woods is during deer season.


----------



## grizzzcd (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice mount Ryan, here is mine from Hank's.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Excellent mounts, hopefully I'll draw a tag this year. I've been once and came close to closing the deal, however hunting with a bow the bear just did not give me the right angle.


----------

